# Announcement regarding server issues



## dreamtime (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Today we tried to change some settings as the forum was slowing down during recent months to a point where it's getting annoying. Unfortunately, it seems the problem is not with us but with our hoster.

Thus we will move to a quality hosting service as soon as possible, hopefully during the next days. Apologies for the issues, until the move is completed the forum will stay slow.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 11, 2021)

I suppose you are aware that the *Resources *section has disappeared from the Homepage since the recent maintenance.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I suppose you are aware that the *Resources *section has disappeared from the Homepage since the recent maintenance.



It hasn't been there for months. It is still accessible, but I had taken it away from the navigation in the first months of this year as it was taking away space and no one was using it.

Resources


----------



## luddite (Oct 12, 2021)

The first of the new servers has been purchased and will take a few days to setup until we can start using and configuring it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 12, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> It hasn't been there for months. It is still accessible, but I had taken it away from the navigation in the first months of this year as it was taking away space and no one was using it.
> 
> Resources



One of those "senior moments" then, obviously.


----------



## luddite (Oct 18, 2021)

We received access to the new dedicated server. We were previously on a VPS so this is a substantial upgrade. It will take a few days to configure and there will be scheduled downtime.


----------



## luddite (Oct 19, 2021)

Server has been upgraded to a new 8 Core CPU and 32GB RAM dedicated server. Please tell us if you think the server is faster, slower or the same?


----------



## usselo (Oct 19, 2021)

luddite said:


> Server has been upgraded to a new 8 Core CPU and 32GB RAM dedicated server. Please tell us if you think the server is faster, slower or the same?


It's much faster as of 2021-10-19 07:00 UTC luddite. That's for reading and writing (minor edits to an existing post). There's no sign of latency in rendering. Simple search is blazing fast. Login is much faster.

I haven't tested a new post yet - which I think is what produced the 'Your post has been merged' message.

Thanks for your efforts - the site is perfectly usable on the tests I did.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 19, 2021)

Turbocharged compared to the last setup. All reply window formatting features are instantly available and there's no Oops! errors or déja vu when posting. Seems like a wise move. 

Was it really just a question of a bad hosting service or was there more to it? Could it have been a deliberate strategy to undermine the forum?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 19, 2021)

Wow, very snappy now thanks to all, it really was getting quite slow just to even open a page.

Has there been a limit imposed on file size?  I tried to upload a 10mb .png in a PM and it would not have it so had to shrink it down and convert to jpeg.

Also do we have a crypto donation route yet??

Thanks


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 19, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Wow, very snappy now thanks to all, it really was getting quite slow just to even open a page.
> 
> Has there been a limit imposed on file size?  I tried to upload a 10mb .png in a PM and it would not have it so had to shrink it down and convert to jpeg.
> 
> ...



Limit has been taken care of, thanks.

See Forum Costs - BTC and Monero. ETH would be possible as well.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Could it have been a deliberate strategy to undermine the forum?


Doubt it, just a host that oversold their server resources and the CPU time we ended up with was getting evermore dismal over time.


----------



## luddite (Oct 19, 2021)

@Will Scarlet apparently that scenario that @pushamaku described above is a very cunning and common one. Where the server begins with lots of resources and over time more customers servers get crammed into the same system until it's really slow. It's very frustrating as it wastes our time.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 19, 2021)

luddite said:


> @Will Scarlet apparently that scenario that @pushamaku described above is a very cunning and common one. Where the server begins with lots of resources and over time more customers servers get crammed into the same system until it's really slow. It's very frustrating as it wastes our time.


It's called the amazon method...


----------



## luddite (Oct 19, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> It's called the amazon method...


Haha. That makes sense. Well you can thank @dreamtime for selecting that host  actually he pushed us to get the best we could afford now which is why this new server is fast and dedicated. When we move the image service over the site will really be fast!


----------

